# Brisket or pork butt?



## jcbigler (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm about to get off work early today. Going to go to Costco to purchase either a brisket, or a pork butt to smoke on Monday. 

Which one should I get? 

I haven't done a pork butt in a long time, maybe 20 years? I'm not super wild about pulled pork, so I will probably end up slicing it. 

But brisket is just so good and I'm a master brisket smoker, so I know it will be good. But I need to get some butt time in too....

Which one should I do? :help:


----------



## b-one (Jun 30, 2016)

Brisket,beef rules! :biggrin:


----------



## jcbigler (Jun 30, 2016)

Well...Costco made my choice for me. Their brisket prices have gone up to $3.49/lb. :icon_eek:

Boneless pork shoulder was $1.99/lb. 

So I walked out with a 16.14 lb pork shoulder. Looks like there are two separte butts in the package. So I'll pull one and slice the other. Wish me luck, this is uncharteed territory for me. 













IMG_20160630_201902972.jpg



__ jcbigler
__ Jun 30, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2016)

Might I make a suggestion for ease of cooking and slicing?  You can easily see the Coppa or Money Muscle side of the Butt. See Below. Cut both Butts approximately in half. Now you have 4 pieces that will save time in the smoker. With the Bone-In portions taken to an IT of 205°F for Pulled Pork and the Boneless Money Muscle sides taken to no more than 145 to 160°F you will have Juicy Sliced Pork and the best of both worlds. Season as you desire and add some Finishing Sauce to the PP...JJ








  

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## jcbigler (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks JimmyJ...

These being boneless butts, will be relatively easy to see where the bone was? and identify where the money muscle is? 

Think I'm going to do just a straight SPOG with some paprika on this one, and spritz with apple juice. Not sure my people will be into the Carolina vinegar sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2016)

Should not be too difficult. The Money Muscle has some Striations from being next to the spinal column. See Below. Of course being Boneless, you can always just go One and One. The Sweet Foiling Juice/ Finishing Sauce is a big hit with the Non-Vinegar crowd and Foamheart's Crew likes the Tangy one Sweetened with Honey and I believe more Brown Sugar. You can send him a PM....JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation JJ!

Al


----------

